# 2008 Fiberglass Lund 208 Pro-V GL



## nodakoutdoors.com

*2008 Fiberglass Lund 208 Pro-V GL*

I saw the new glass Lund today, they got one in Bismarck at Vallely Marine and it's already sold. I did a walk through over the boat and it was loaded (by the owner). Lowrance X-112, Mercury Verado 275, etc. etc. etc.

I about fell over with the sticker though...somewhere close to 70K!

Just curious if anyone knows how dry the boat is...or knows anyone who has actually used their demo's last year or maybe were lucky enough to get on the water this year??


----------



## duckslayer

Verado's are gas hogs, plain and simple.....70K i would have put a 250xs on the back, it'll pay for itself with the $3.50 gas you'll be saving. I guess if your forking over 70K for a boat, 3.50 gas is probably your last worry.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

That boat would definetly take some big water though. Very nice boat but for 70K I can buy a lot of gas and afford many trips with lesser of a boat!!! Dont get me wrong if money wasnt an issue might as well spend it!!


----------



## fox412

I bought a boat in the cities the other day and the dealer had one of the tyee gl's in there. Man it was nice but it was like 63K. From what I hear there is a very limited number. And someone unlike me, you know the guys with lots of money, are willing to shell out big bucks to own one of the first Lund GLs.


----------



## zogman

Glass Boats...........Ranger, Yarcraft and Triton are proven products.

I had an 1850 Lund Tyee (aluminum) Great boat! and after 7 seasons.

Trading for a Ranger 1850 Angler with Evenrude E-Tec. It is within $2000 of the new Lund 1850 Tyee.

I have a couple of friends that have Verados and you are right they suck gas, better choice in a 4 stroke would be Yamaha or Suzki. I've heard mixed reviews on the E-Tec. The E-Tec is cheaper than the Verado.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm told that Triton actually makes the new Lund glass boats...then Lund takes them and does the final details.

I'm always EXTREMELY hesitant about buying the first of anything. It always seems to have some quirks that get smoothed out by the 2nd or 3rd year.


----------



## ND decoy

They are a triton hull (in my opinion the best hull on the water right now) and a lund cap. With most first run productions of boats I might be a little skiddish about them but with lund has a great reputation for quality and I doubt they would put out a bad product.

But $70,000 holly crap. I hope my wife's next husband likes it, because if I spent that much on a boat that's who would be getting to use it!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

For 70K does the boat launch itself or at least tell you where the fish are!!! That is alot of money to spend on a boat in my opinion plus you need something to pull the rig. Your looking at a truck/boat combo worth more than some houses are worth!!! And a 70K boat doesnt make you a pro fisherman!!!


----------



## USAlx50

Im very suprised this many people still buy lunds with how crazy their prices are.


----------



## hhguide

For that Price I would go with a Ranger or a warrior there way better in my mind!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Ranger Fisherman all the way!!!


----------



## blhunter3

Get a starcraft. They break the water the best.


----------



## dblkluk

> Im very suprised this many people still buy lunds with how crazy their prices are.


Its not just Lund... 
Every marine manf. has seen huge increases in technology in the last 5 or so years and with it, the prices have skyrocketed..

I remember selling a 2000 17' Lund Fisherman with a 125 Merc., Prestige custom bunk trailer, Travel cover, stainless prop, and sport package (sun top stereo etc.) for $15,995 at the boat shows in the spring of 2000.

You can barely touch that boat used right now for that kind of $$.

Triton and Lund ( along with about 15 others) are owned by the same parent company, Brunswick marine.


----------



## jgat

$70 grand for a fishing boat!?!? Holy moly. Do you have to take your shoes off when you get in? I've got to think that with the economy taking such a dive that the companies that make "toys" will be hurting this summer.


----------



## Traxion

You mount up that 275 Verado on any of the big glass boats and I'm sure you're close to that price. I've seen a couple Triton 215X's w/300 Verados online, wonder what they run.

But for the guy buying a 70K boat, I don't think gas is a concern. At least I hope not LOL!

Boat prices are going up like everything else. Aluminum prices are high so that doesn't help at all either. I think for now my old beast will do!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Im sure a boat that big has atleast a 40 gallon gas tank too. Between the boat and truck your looking at about half a paycheck each fillup!!!


----------



## luveyes

The glass Lunds are not Triton hulls. They are a completely Lund design, Lund specs, manufactured as a co-op at the Triton factory. I dont believe they had any available for use last year at all, just the test mules that they tweaked over the winter; Takasaki and some of the LUND pros didnt get theirs until just recently.

They look like a beautiful boat. We used to own a Lund Cherokee back in the day. It was a VERY capable boat, somewhat of a yacht with its high sides etc, but boy could she handle water. Very well built for a boat back in the 80s.

I have seen prices in the Triton 215X, 300 Verado fully loaded over 80k. Thats alot of boat!!!!!!!!!! for alot of cash..

Anyone look at the new Reata knockoff by Triton?? I believe it is called "allure", look like a really nice boat, well thought out for a combo boat, and supposedly screams with a 175 on the back (mid to upper 50s).


----------



## USAlx50

dblkluk said:


> Im very suprised this many people still buy lunds with how crazy their prices are.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just Lund...
> Every marine manf. has seen huge increases in technology in the last 5 or so years and with it, the prices have skyrocketed..
> 
> I remember selling a 2000 17' Lund Fisherman with a 125 Merc., Prestige custom bunk trailer, Travel cover, stainless prop, and sport package (sun top stereo etc.) for $15,995 at the boat shows in the spring of 2000.
> 
> You can barely touch that boat used right now for that kind of $$.
> 
> Triton and Lund ( along with about 15 others) are owned by the same parent company, Brunswick marine.
Click to expand...

Hmm.. My stepdad just picked up a 1750 ranger reatta w/ a 115 optimax all loaded for a little over $28k. I think he only paid a little over 13k for a new crestliner 1650 w/ a 90 yami 2stroke 6 years ago. I know my dad got his 2000 Yar-craft 1895 BT w/ a 115 merc 2+2 for $18.5 at less then a year old when he picked that up. I haven't been keeping up with the boat market I guess, those #'s just seem so high for a fishing boat.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

luveyes said:


> Anyone look at the new Reata knockoff by Triton?? I believe it is called "allure", look like a really nice boat, well thought out for a combo boat, and supposedly screams with a 175 on the back (mid to upper 50s).


Looks like a pretty nice boat!

http://www.tritonboats.com/allure192.asp


----------



## Traxion

That Allure looks pretty sweet. Anyone have performance #'s and price tag for it?


----------



## fubar

we use a princecraft pontoon we just got last year. it is the way to go if you fish everyday. it takes the waves so nice on big lake winnie and with a large drift sock and the 250 merc you can fish and navagate prety much anything you want. its not a fun thing to load and unload though. go ahead and rip on me all you want guys but i am sure you will not find a boat that is smother riding and stable in the 4-6 foot rollers. the only draw backs i have found to this rig is the fact that the merc is a pice of crap, you arent supposed to let it idol for more than a few min and even with the 250 on it it will only do 22 mph. with this little jewel you wont care how long you are driving though it is quiet and very comfey. plus it has a bathroom on board so you dont have to make the emergency run to shore and miss out on any fish time.

http://www.princecraft.com/Content/en-U ... -LP4S.aspx


----------



## dblkluk

How/Why in the world do you have a 250 hp on a pontoon rated for a 115??? 

And something is seriously wrong if its only doing 22mph...

Most 20' pontoons w/a 50 4stroke will do 18-20.. :huh:


----------



## fubar

well you have a good point there my friend.. i will have to check into it but i was prety sure the boss man had it on there. but i have been wrong before. it is my girlfriends dads launch at there resort so i dont do much other that load er up and go. it was new last year so if i am wrong im sorry i guess i dont pay enough attention. but other than that little mistake its a good boat and i love takeing it out!


----------



## luveyes

traxion,

I dont know exact #s, but I heard from a salesman that they are 1500-2k less than an exactly equipped Reata which would make it in the mid to upper 30s depending on options. Crystal Pierz in fargo supposedly will be getting them with fam package1 + fisherman package with either 175 Suzis or 150 Optis for the most part. I dont care for 2 stroke noise, but the new 175 Pro XS could be a screamer on the back of an Allure (maybe hit 60 if propped and rigged right?). I would like to order one with a Suzi or Verado 175.


----------



## Traxion

I was curious about the speed because the Triton hulls are usually quite fast. The Angler's with the 175's are pushing 54+ so that's not bad. But the 215X is much faster than the 621, so I figured the Allure would probably be in the high 50's!


----------



## luveyes

I agree Tritons hulls are fast.

I heard 54 +- with the 150 Opti on the Allure. I assume we will hear more about this boat this summer as they have pretty much just came into production.


----------



## dblkluk

I'm curious to know much does speed come into play if you guys were shopping for a walleye boat..?

My philosophy is you'll never catch a fish going faster than 4 or 5 mph.

Give me a 16-17'er with a 60 hp tiller any day.
Plenty of fishable room, easy on gas, easy to pull to the lake ..and less than 70k new.. 

Over the last few years of outrageous gas prices, to me.. speed just means more gas $$$

IMO for the average angler a big fast boat = big ego... :lol:


----------



## T Shot

:withstupid: The only time I have felt under-powered is at the shotgun start of a tournament.


----------



## Traxion

I'm with you. I like to hear about the performance of some of these larger boats and motors. But, what really is the difference between 35 mph and 55 mph? So you get there a bit quicker, is that it? Big boat, big motor=big truck. And the two combined = one HUGE gas bill.

I'm really thinking if in the near future I am able to upgrade, I want to find an 18' tiller with a Yammy 4s. Lots of room, good gas mileage, not a pig to tow, and can still handle most of what I need to do.

I'd love to have the big boat if I could. But, in reality, I don't NEED it.


----------



## luveyes

I like bigger for 2 reasons, room, ability to take family on the boat and still pull 2 tubes safely and aggressively, and comfort. I dont haul A$$ across 4 footers the way I used to, however going 60 in a boat is FUN (takes a bit of tuning to keep the cranks in the water though).

I have no ego, just a plain and simple guy that works his arse off for what he has, takes care of it, and likes to buy good products that will last.

I also feel ALOT more comfortable in larger trucks (I aint small), if I already have a 1/2 ton or larger no need to pull a dingy behind it.

That being said I have a 18ft8in boat that hits 41 on a good day fully ,loaded with 2 or 3 guys.


----------



## Tracker21

I'll 2nd luveyes on liking the bigger boats. Its much easier to take kids fishing if they got allot of room to move around. Easier to carry all of the toys and fishing gear for a day on the water.

Got a 21ft Tracker Tundra WT with a 250 Merc on it. Gets up to right around 58mph


----------



## ruger1

MallardMayhem21 said:


> Im sure a boat that big has atleast a 40 gallon gas tank too. Between the boat and truck your looking at about half a paycheck each fillup!!!


I looked at the specs. It's got a 60 gallon tank. That's $195 at today's prices. That seems a bit spendy to this boy. Of course I wouldn't run glass anyhow. Not the places I bring my boat.

My next rig will be an 18' Lund Alaskan in the shadow grass pattern. Single counsel with a 90 Yammy on the back. Maybe I'll look at the 20' with the 115 Yammy, maybe.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I will give you guys a prime example. Four years ago my dad was looking at getting a 209 Master craft. Loaded with every option they have. The tag was like $32k. It was in the fall and they knocked the price down to 28K. He held off saying ahh it will be here in the spring. So the following spring we go back. It is there. He tells the guy he will take it, he starts doing the paper work on it and they give him the price. $40,000.  Explain to me how the price goes up $8,000 from MSRP a year later as a hold over? Now that boat sells for over $60K.

The boat market all across the board has sky rocketed. Man I should have bought used boats and sold them about 4 years ago. :roll:


----------



## bulkdriverlp

those bots id be scared in 3' waves though. i bought a brand new lund 16' with 15hp yami 4stroke last year. the motor was junk, i needed at least a 25hp for that boat. no power at all. way too small of a boat, ended up giving it away pretty much to get rid of the payment to buy the one in my sig. i was out today in 4' rollers without any fear. i think i made a good choice. jmo


----------



## chris lillehoff

dblkluk said:


> I'm curious to know much does speed come into play if you guys were shopping for a walleye boat..?
> 
> My philosophy is you'll never catch a fish going faster than 4 or 5 mph.
> 
> Give me a 16-17'er with a 60 hp tiller any day.
> Plenty of fishable room, easy on gas, easy to pull to the lake ..and less than 70k new..
> 
> Over the last few years of outrageous gas prices, to me.. speed just means more gas $$$
> 
> IMO for the average angler a big fast boat = big ego... :lol:


To answer your question dblkluk.... Everyone now days thinks that they are walleye pros. The general concensus seems to be that in order to catch walleyes, that you need to be able to put your boat in on the east side of devils and be fishing northern sixmile bay in twenty minutes. Its simply unreal and un needed. Give me a break guys, they aren't salmon or anything.


----------



## dblkluk

> To answer your question dblkluk.... Everyone now days thinks that they are walleye pros. The general concensus seems to be that in order to catch walleyes, that you need to be able to put your boat in on the east side of devils and be fishing northern sixmile bay in twenty minutes. Its simply unreal and un needed. Give me a break guys, they aren't salmon or anything.


I agree..After 10 years in the boat business..I saw my share of egos.

Its funny, when the lakes are in good shape and the fishing is good, everyone throws on a NASCAR style sponsor shirt and and puts their name on their outboard.. :lol:

Now I'm not saying everyone who owns a big boat with big hp wants to be a pro, because the big boats do serve a purpose for a few average anglers, big water capability, safe room for the family etc..
But I'd bet over half of the guys who own them have a hard time justifying the upfront $$, the fuel to run it, the 3/4 ton to pull it.. etc...


----------



## Troller1

I was told people with big boats had "Big Johnson's". I didnt realize they were talking about motors. I should have known it was a scam.
Troller


----------



## blhunter3

:rollin: :beer:


----------



## USAlx50

My family have always been tiller people so speed wasn't something we looked at as much. My dad and uncle run a 620T and a YarCraft 1895 BT with 115's on them. The only time that it is really a factor is during tournaments. We spend a ton of time pulling cranks and the manueverablily and extra room has always made tillers the choice.

As far as needing 19+ foot boats, we spend most of our time on Mille lacs and its pretty much a no brainer why you have a larger boat. It gets nasty out there and I cant immagine DL is much different. It is also neccessary for guide trips when you are bringing up to 3 clients along and want extra comfort and room. Things also get hairy in a hurry when youve got 3 guys in a boat tossing 5 ounce musky baits around and people aren't watching what they are doing.

My stepdad just sold his 1650 crestliner w/ a 90 Yami for $11k. He paid 13k for it I think 7 years ago, thats doing pretty good if you ask me. Apparently new ones are going for 17k nowadays :lol:


----------



## ruger1

USAlx50 said:


> My family have always been tiller people so speed wasn't something we looked at as much. My dad and uncle run a 620T and a YarCraft 1895 BT with 115's on them. The only time that it is really a factor is during tournaments. We spend a ton of time pulling cranks and the manueverablily and extra room has always made tillers the choice.
> 
> As far as needing 19+ foot boats, we spend most of our time on Mille lacs and its pretty much a no brainer why you have a larger boat. It gets nasty out there and I cant immagine DL is much different. It is also neccessary for guide trips when you are bringing up to 3 clients along and want extra comfort and room. Things also get hairy in a hurry when youve got 3 guys in a boat tossing 5 ounce musky baits around and people aren't watching what they are doing.
> 
> My stepdad just sold his 1650 crestliner w/ a 90 Yami for $11k. He paid 13k for it I think 7 years ago, thats doing pretty good if you ask me. Apparently new ones are going for 17k nowadays :lol:


I hear you USA. I'm in the market for a new rig this summer/fall. I never thought I would have been looking at 19'+ fiberglass. However that's what I've got my sights set on now. I wanted a center counsel, however the fiancé wants a walk through windshield. Since she's part of the buying process, she gets a say. I've been looking at the new Skeeters and Rangers in the 19'-20' range. I'd like to look at Lund to, but I've heard so much about high prices. I'm seeing that on-line as well.


----------



## ruger1

Was looking at the Lund GL series this weekend. I'd like to say, I was not impressed. Now, that's to be taken with a grain of salt. It's a good looking set up, however I didn't like the layout. I've never really thought Lund was good about full use of available storage space.

Prices are comparable to Ranger prices. So with that being said. I'd get a Ranger (tried and true) over a Lund GL any day. Especially since the prices are about the same.


----------



## Pa Fireman

MallardMayhem21 said:


> Ranger Fisherman all the way!!!


I bought a Ranger 5 years ago, and just love it. I had it in Canada last week, had some ruff water in the middle of the week and it did real well.


----------

